# Unable to decifer ecode for a rural property in Chester, NY



## bramblefarm (Jan 4, 2015)

Hoping someone can help me. We are interested in a property in the town of Chester, NY. It is 4 and a half acres, surrounded by horse farms. I know horses have been on the property as they have a riding ring, and run-in. From the e-code I could see that you could keep 1 horse per acre after 2 acres, on a minimum of 3 acres... I think that's what it said anyway! 

I am however unable to see how many alpacas or goats could be kept, if any, there. I couldn't really understand the e-code to be honest, or navigate it well enough to find the info I need! I have contacted the town, and I'm waiting for their response. But wondered if anyone here, with experience of these things could help me out! We were interested in keeping some alpacas as fiber pets. So would like to know if this is a possibility before buying the farmhouse

thanks in advance!

this is the e-code, 

http://ecode360.com/CH0648


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

I bought in WV instead of MD because of this issue. I never got a straight answer about what, how many, etc. Any changes on the property had to be approved by a board. They had months to respond and if they didn't and my request expired I was required to re-apply.  Total nonsense. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## bramblefarm (Jan 4, 2015)

billinwv said:


> I bought in WV instead of MD because of this issue. I never got a straight answer about what, how many, etc. Any changes on the property had to be approved by a board. They had months to respond and if they didn't and my request expired I was required to re-apply. Total nonsense. Hope you have better luck.


It's so frustrating. I want to do everything the right way, but their lack of help and complex zoning docs make it impossible to find out how! 

Thank you, hopefully I'll work it out before we move in!


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I lived in that area and if it is not defined in zoning_ I would be very cautious about buying, all it takes is one person complaining about the livestock for them to say you cant' have them since it isn't in the code. And Chester can have a very hoity toity attitude. If someone says they are allowed make sure you have them list the exact part of th ecode so you have proff otherwise it isn't laible to be used as proof when you need to defend against the neighbours. I would look at some of the surrounding area which has more farms and actual codes pertaining to livestock which I cant find in the Chester code. I don't know what your financial capis but there are a few properties listed that look prmising_

http://www.landandfarm.com/search/NY/Orange-County-land-for-sale/


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

Your best bet is to call the town and ask them.
Those animals are considered livestock. I doubt 4 acres is enough to have livestock on in Chester. The other properties may have been grandfathered in.


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

Here it is, 10 acre min
http://ecode360.com/documents/CH0648/CH0648-098b Sched of Use and Area Req Tables.pdf#search=horses horse


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

The farm I wanted had horses on it for years. 6 on 15 acres. I wanted to know how many goats and cows I could have and if poultry was allowed. The docs were over 125 pages and virtually unreadable. Washington County Conservation District. After reading it and making calls for clarification(no straight answers) I folded. Final decisions were at the discretion of this "board" and without application approval I didn't know where I stood. How can you apply for changes in livestock population on a property you don't yet own? No one knew.


----------



## bramblefarm (Jan 4, 2015)

JillyG said:


> Here it is, 10 acre min
> http://ecode360.com/documents/CH0648/CH0648-098b Sched of Use and Area Req Tables.pdf#search=horses horse


I read that as being a commercial property, rather than having a few as fiber pets. I am probably wrong though! Going to go into the town tomorrow and ask them, seen as my emails and calls have gone unanswered!

Thank you for your help


----------



## bramblefarm (Jan 4, 2015)

billinwv said:


> The farm I wanted had horses on it for years. 6 on 15 acres. I wanted to know how many goats and cows I could have and if poultry was allowed. The docs were over 125 pages and virtually unreadable. Washington County Conservation District. After reading it and making calls for clarification(no straight answers) I folded. Final decisions were at the discretion of this "board" and without application approval I didn't know where I stood. How can you apply for changes in livestock population on a property you don't yet own? No one knew.


All these things are so very complex and frustrating. I know I am allowed 3 horses on the almost 5 acre parcel (although I think I'd probably just have 2 as the fenced pasture is only about 3 acres) And I know I can have up to ten chickens/no rooster. But no where in the code does it mention a non commercial residential farm and what they may or may not be allowed re livestock. So annoying! I have started looking at other properties in the area, but may be forced out more to get what I want, sadly.


----------



## bramblefarm (Jan 4, 2015)

HOTW said:


> I lived in that area and if it is not defined in zoning_ I would be very cautious about buying, all it takes is one person complaining about the livestock for them to say you cant' have them since it isn't in the code. And Chester can have a very hoity toity attitude. If someone says they are allowed make sure you have them list the exact part of th ecode so you have proff otherwise it isn't laible to be used as proof when you need to defend against the neighbours. I would look at some of the surrounding area which has more farms and actual codes pertaining to livestock which I cant find in the Chester code. I don't know what your financial capis but there are a few properties listed that look prmising_
> 
> http://www.landandfarm.com/search/NY/Orange-County-land-for-sale/



Thank you for that! The Slate Hill one looks really great, and is the same price as the one we were thinking of getting, but it has 33 acres!


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong having extra acres you might need it somdah or you can grow a woodlet on some of it. I have 20 with about a third in hay that my neighbour cuts and we are working on making the pastures ready for animals it has lain fallow for about 20years so there is work to be done. I doubt we wil ever utilize it all but it is a nice buffer


----------

